# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Rookie mistake... tight connection

## Flyfish

Potential rookie mistake...  Travel Monday June 8th via US AIR, arrive 2pm in SXM connecting with StBarthCommuter 3:15pm.  Guess my zeal to get to SBH asap with a tight window might pose a problem after reading posts.  Checked StBaths Commuter website and later flights are booked.  In a perfect world (we are talking about a perfect island) the connection seems tight but possible.  

Any tricks/tips to consider?  Should I explore the services of Premium IV?
Thanks for your help!

----------


## phil62

If you can go with carry-on, you should be OK. Otherwise I would definitely contact PremiumIV.

Phil

----------


## andynap

You have checked luggage I assume. Hire Premium IV asap. They will get your luggage and get it on your plane and you can go directly thru the expedited security after you get your boarding passes at the Transfer information desk. Tell SBC you have carryon and they will point you to the security area.

----------


## Flyfish

Thanks for the quick replies...  

Carry On= No problem (minus flight delay)
Luggage= Premium IV

I carry on in the states, however, my guess is that I'm accustomed to a more liberal carry on size.  Are you required to place under the seat, or do they throw it in the cargo hold below?

----------


## andynap

If you are talking USAIR they have a luggage rack for size at the gate. If it's too big it's going in the hold. If you are talking SBC they will put it inside the plane if it's bigger than a briefcase but you will get it as soon as you land.

----------


## stbartshopper

Usually others don't show up due to delays and even though they say they are booked, if you miss your flight, you will probably get on a later one.

----------


## JEK

> If you are talking USAIR they have a luggage rack for size at the gate. If it's too big it's going in the hold. If you are talking SBC they will put it inside the plane if it's bigger than a briefcase but you will get it as soon as you land.




Nobody ever very uses that rack.

----------


## Tiffany

Premium IV gives us peace of mind when traveling to SBH.  If you arrive on time, then enjoy being treated like a VIP.  if you're late, then take comfort that they will you get you over to island as quickly as possible without you having to stress about it.

----------


## andynap

> Nobody ever very uses that rack.



Wanna bet. I have seen it used many times.

----------


## Flyfish

Seems like the only reason I'd need to check a bag would be due to TSA ounce limits on toiletries, sunscreen, and etc for a 2 week stay...  For the price of a checked bag and Premium IV, I can probably buy sunscreen and toiletries at Hermes on island.

Forgive my lack of knowledge regarding Premium IV...  Saves me waiting at the carousel? Do they basically grab your bags at Baggage Claim in SXM and make sure it gets to SBC?  Any benefits of the service if we still carry on?

----------


## Tiffany

With carry on, the benefit is expedited customs service and quick navigation through the airport.  They'll usually get you on the first available flight over to SBH; this is a nice benefit if you arrive late.  With checked luggage, they retrieve it and take it to your plane.  The service is about $100 per person.

----------


## Tiffany

*euros per person

----------


## KevinS

If your carryon is too big for St Barth Commuter's Cessna Grand Caravans then they will gate-check it or door-check it at the aircraft.  No worries there.  Your real concern is the big bird from the US to SXM.  If you can carryon there then you'll be fine the whole way if you use the Transfer Desk and Transfer Gate at SXM.

Here's a link to Premium IV's page with airport connection pricing:

http://www.premiumiv.com/st-barts-vi...rt-assistance/

I've known Vincent and Jim, the two principals at Premium IV, for years.  On some trips I do a little business with them, and on some trips I don't.  Their phone number is stored in my phone as a contact for anything that I can't do myself on SBH, or anything that I just don't care to take the time to do (arranging hors d'oeuvres for sunset cocktails last month, and picking up one of the last six available bottles of Veuve Clicquot Rosé on the island for the same event.).  Their associates at the SXM airport have always been there for me when I needed them.

As to the SXM airport, when I'm passing through there by myself with carryon luggage for a 3-5 day solo trip, I just wing it.  If I were to pass through there with my wife and checked bags then Premium IV would be part of my planning process.

----------


## JEK

> Wanna bet. I have seen it used many times.



I have over 6 million miles of flying and have never seen anyone approach the thing.

----------


## KevinS

Nobody ever voluntarily approaches "the thing".  However, piss off the gate agent, and you may become involuntarily acquainted with "the thing".

----------


## JEK

> Nobody ever voluntarily approaches "the thing".  However, piss off the gate agent, and you may become involuntarily acquainted with "the thing".




:) :)

----------


## Flyfish

Incredibly helpful...  Thanks for all the valuable insight.  Hopefully, this will prevent my 9yr old boy from saying... "Dad, how is this gonna work?"

Should be a great father/son trip with a dash of adventure!

----------


## andynap

> I have over 6 million miles of flying and have never seen anyone approach the thing.



The agent doesn't have to use the thing. It's there for intimidation and the agent knows how big or small your carryon is. That's why as you get close to the plane you see bags lined up near the passageway. Those bags go in the hold.

----------


## MrBart

They will however weigh your bags to make sure that you are not over the 22 pound carryon limit. Happened to us on the way over to SBH - we were summoned over to the gate via announcement after going through transit desk/gate. I weighed our bags at home and each bag was a couple of pounds heavier but nothing mentioned by gate agent. All went well.

----------


## cassidain

> I have over 6 million miles of flying...



You may sprout wings one of these days.

----------


## GramChop

> Seems like the only reason I'd need to check a bag would be due to TSA ounce limits on toiletries, sunscreen, and etc for a 2 week stay...  *For the price of a checked bag and Premium IV, I can probably buy sunscreen and toiletries at Hermes on island.*
> 
> Forgive my lack of knowledge regarding Premium IV...  Saves me waiting at the carousel? Do they basically grab your bags at Baggage Claim in SXM and make sure it gets to SBC?  Any benefits of the service if we still carry on?




Bingo!

----------


## davesmom

WinAir did not weigh my roll aboard carry on and it was about 30 or 40 lbs., nor did they weigh my checked luggage suitcase (don't ask..).  The carry on was gate checked, no problem, and you wait on the tarmac until they unload the "carry on" size bags where you pick it up, in both SBH and SXM.  They deliver your regular suitcase to the baggage claim.

Also, just a note.  The best sunscreen I have used anywhere is the Garnier sunscreen, which you can find at Marché U.  I always bring a ton back to the US, as we can not get it here.  It is very hard to order as Amazon does not ship it anymore, so buy extra if you like it.  It comes in all sizes and SPFs; the new aerosol spray version is great for the beach, and the clear version which is spray, but not aerosol, is my favorite as it is not sticky.  I spent a couple of hours in Hermès but I am not sure what of the toiletries they carry.  Eau d'Orange Verte is my favorite, though; Le Guanahani used to have that as their bathroom toiletries brand before Clarins..it was amazing, but the Clarins is great, too.  Don't use perfume in the sun though; it can cause brown spots/irritation.  Ligne St Barth makes amazing sunscreen but it is heavier and harder to rub in.  Not sure if it is a "guy" product, but you need to buy it on island because thanks to our dear FDA, they don't let Ligne St Barth send it to America:culpability:.

Bon voyage!  DM

----------


## cassidain

> The agent doesn't have to use the thing. It's there for intimidation and the agent knows how big or small your carryon is. That's why as you get close to the plane you see bags lined up near the passageway. Those bags go in the hold.



Andy, I've never seen one used either, but if I were always comfortably ensconced in my first class cubicle, a glass of wine in hand, by the time the hoi polloi were subjected to "the thing", I certainly don't think I would have ever see one in use...even after flying 6 million miles.

----------


## andynap

Cass- it's there for a reason not just decorative. It's so that the non-informed know what size is expected not that the bags are actually put in one- although way back I did see it used. The gate agents can eyeball a bag pretty good and that's why there are always bags lined up right at the boarding point.

----------


## SherylB

This past Monday, Air Canada here in Toronto instituted new measures to evaluate the size and weight of passengers' carry on bags. Not only do they have staff stationed at check in areas but also at security checkpoints - so people who check in online and head straight to security will also be subject to review. Apparently if your bag is rejected you will have to go back to check your bag - but will be given a card to get you back to the front of the security line.

So that silver thing is definitely alive and well if you plan to fly Air Canada out of Toronto anytime soon!

----------


## andynap

With the checked baggage fees now people are abusing the carryon so I'm not surprised.

----------


## davesmom

Oh, one more caution:  When we were at the departure gate downstairs at SXM, the gate agents set up a table at the gate to randomly select people as they walked past, where they would look through your carry on luggage before you got to get on your bus to the airplane.  DD's advice is, never be the first person in the line, so you have a better chance of getting through without getting stopped.  I have seen a lot of this in Europe, but this was the first time I saw that in SXM.  In Europe, there seems to be a second security either to enter the waiting room to your gate, or in the hallway where you have to put your hand carry luggage through another X-ray machine, and I almost got left behind in Germany because I did not know to leave extra time.  I almost got left behind once in Amsterdam as the line to the second gate security was really long, as Dave dragged me out of Duty Free.  Lesson learned...I wonder how much time I will need in Heathrow..the attractions are many, from what I heard..!

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> With the checked baggage fees now people are abusing the carryon so I'm not surprised.



That carryon rule is a joke.  I wish the airlines would start to enforce the carryon size boxes, and count the number of bags people are trying to bring on the aircraft.  Some people we have seen abusing the system take there giant carryon bags, and automatically gate check them just before they board the aircraft, saving checked bag fees.

As for useful information, we have traveled many times from Kansas City, mostly on Delta, and SBC, with checked bags.  SBC is amazing in SXM.  Twice they have put us on earlier SBC flights (once avoiding a transfer from SXM to the Grand Case airport, and this year, just bumping us onto an earlier flight, even going so far as to look for us in the customs line coming off the Delta flight).  Once several years ago, the SBC gate agent got us on an earlier WinAir flight (which I don't know if they still do that with the changes in WinAir).  
Just as I say that, you will have some kind of delay that stresses your process.  Even though we have never used Premium IV in the airport, we know Vincent from a villa we stayed at on the island (he was their concierge), and have used James to help us book cars on the island.  They are good people, and I have read nothing but great reports about their services in the SXM airport.  It sounds as though engaging their services would make your trip more stress free.
Don't worry about your carryon size.  The SBC planes are mostly small, and usually, you just throw your carry on in the back of the passenger cabin.  They will weigh it to balance the weight in the small aircraft, but we have never had a problem with being a little overweight on the bags (checked and unchecked) with SBC.
If your son is adventuresome, you might ask if he wants to ride up front in what would be the co-captains seat on the small aircraft.  If he is afraid of flying, I would recommend you distract him, by encouraging him to take pictures out the plane side window on the landing in SBH, and sit toward the middle or back of the aircraft.
As to the comment made by Davesmom, I have seen the tables in the departure area of SXM for the big planes, but you don't need to worry about them for the short flight over from SXM to SBH (I haven't seen any tables near the small commuter planes gates).  I have only run into the tables being used after going through security one time, and that wasn't in SXM, it was in Mexico.

----------


## andynap

SXM has been hand checking bags for a long time for international flights. They once took a hair spray bottle out of my bag and chastised me that it contained an aerosol. What?

----------


## pks

i believe the carry on limit is 22 kg and not 22 pounds

----------


## bto

Flyfish,  I understand your concern, but if you and your son both have a carryon and a small personal item, checking in at the transit gate, going through security and up to the gate is quick.  We did it this past February and the whole process may have taken 15 minutes.  I would chance it in June, without hiring the extra service and yes, we bought most toiletries at one of the drug stores or Marché U. 

Unfortunately, our SBC flight was a later one and we could not catch the earlier flight.  This was in February and I think there were only 3-4 flights offered that day anyway.  We fly US Air and if you follow their carryon guidelines, you'll be fine.

We've used the service in February in the past, when checking bags and having a super close connection, and if you do check, it might be worth the peace of mind to use the service.  I'd probably lean toward the carryon and taking a chance.  SBC weighed both our carryon bags and personal items in SXM and in SBH.  

It's definitely a concern that your first flight is on time so you can make that connection in SXMcoming from the midwest, I fret about it every trip, but so far, we've always made it. When our kids were that age, they each had a carryon and a backpackno problems at all with the SBC flights.

Maybe have a SXM backup plan in place, like taking the ferry...Good luck.

bev

----------


## davesmom

> That carryon rule is a joke.  I wish the airlines would start to enforce the carryon size boxes, and count the number of bags people are trying to bring on the aircraft.  Some people we have seen abusing the system take there giant carryon bags, and automatically gate check them just before they board the aircraft, saving checked bag fees.
> 
> As for useful information, we have traveled many times from Kansas City, mostly on Delta, and SBC, with checked bags.  SBC is amazing in SXM.  Twice they have put us on earlier SBC flights (once avoiding a transfer from SXM to the Grand Case airport, and this year, just bumping us onto an earlier flight, even going so far as to look for us in the customs line coming off the Delta flight).  Once several years ago, the SBC gate agent got us on an earlier WinAir flight (which I don't know if they still do that with the changes in WinAir).  
> Just as I say that, you will have some kind of delay that stresses your process.  Even though we have never used Premium IV in the airport, we know Vincent from a villa we stayed at on the island (he was their concierge), and have used James to help us book cars on the island.  They are good people, and I have read nothing but great reports about their services in the SXM airport.  It sounds as though engaging their services would make your trip more stress free.
> Don't worry about your carryon size.  The SBC planes are mostly small, and usually, you just throw your carry on in the back of the passenger cabin.  They will weigh it to balance the weight in the small aircraft, but we have never had a problem with being a little overweight on the bags (checked and unchecked) with SBC.
> If your son is adventuresome, you might ask if he wants to ride up front in what would be the co-captains seat on the small aircraft.  If he is afraid of flying, I would recommend you distract him, by encouraging him to take pictures out the plane side window on the landing in SBH, and sit toward the middle or back of the aircraft.
> As to the comment made by Davesmom, I have seen the tables in the departure area of SXM for the big planes, but you don't need to worry about them for the short flight over from SXM to SBH (I haven't seen any tables near the small commuter planes gates).  I have only run into the tables being used after going through security one time, and that wasn't in SXM, it was in Mexico.



I was only referring to international flights out of SXM when it came to the tables where they stop random people to check hand luggage.  They don't check anything once you are past security and into the gate area for the little SXM-SBH airlines.  Sorry if I mislead you!  I am with bto on the probably don't need the services of Premium IV.  I know they have a great rep, no problem there, but since I drag so much stuff with me all the time, I have never had any problem doing it or getting through on any flight in 11 years and haven't missed one yet.  I have never traveled with "carryon only", which would be a DD dream, but of course, that is never going to happen!!  I think you could do it on your own unless you are really nervous about connection time.  The only time you might get a little slowed down is if you have "banned" items in your carryon..hear that, DD?  (The Rhum Vanille incident of 2013..)

----------


## Flyfish

Great insight from everyone...  emailed SBC today to see if a later flight was available, no luck.  The kind representative (Alexandra) seemed to imply that the connection should not be a problem should we arrive to SXM on time.  Famous last words!  

jayhawkgirl, great tip on riding shotgun!  My son would love it.  btw, I'll be sure to wear my old KU t-shirt from "The Wheel" on SBH...  RockChalk!

bto and the rest, thanks for the help. 

We'll just pack light and carry-on and enjoy whatever adventure that ensues.  Thanks again!

----------


## TPunch42

Unless your flight is delayed, you should be fine with carryon only.  SBC is pretty good about estimating connection times.  It is a short jaunt if you skip immigration and go through the in transit gate with your carryon.  It's not a large airport!

----------


## MrBart

> i believe the carry on limit is 22 kg and not 22 pounds



Per SBC website it's 22 pounds for carryon. They summoned us to the gate and weighed our carryons right at gate.

----------


## MrBart

Hand baggage : Each passenger is allowed 10 Kg (22 lbs) in the cabin

checked bag weight limit is 20kg/44 lbs

----------


## kent1994

> You may sprout wings one of these days.



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## kent1994

> I have over 6 million miles of flying and have never seen anyone approach the thing.



How many miles does a plane need to fly before it is "retired"? :)

----------


## Islander

> Cass- it's there for a reason not just decorative. It's so that the non-informed know what size is expected not that the bags are actually put in one- although way back I did see it used. The gate agents can eyeball a bag pretty good and that's why there are always bags lined up right at the boarding point.



In Europe, you won't get on a low-cost airline such as Ryanair or EasyJet without having to put your carry-on through the "thing". Gate agents make commissions out of the bags that don't fit in (as an incentive). If the bag doesn't fit it, then the passenger is charged a set fee to check it in. 

But again, if they wouldn't charge so much money to check a bag in the first place, then passengers wouldn't try to increase the size of their carry-ons. Modern airplanes were not designed to have all passengers traveling with carry-ons only. The cabin is just too small and there are large holds available underneath the cabin.

This is simply a money-making exercice for low-cost airlines. 

In my book: a rip off.

----------


## JEK

Try flying in NZ and AU - 7kg max for carryon. Everyone checks and the boarding is lightening fast.

----------


## BBT

Yep used qantas and 767 boards more quickly than a delta md88

----------


## SherylB

> Try flying in NZ and AU - 7kg max for carryon. Everyone checks and the boarding is lightening fast.



But do you have to pay for checked bags? I find it SO much less stressful to check a bag versus trying to be one of the first on the plane to land an overhead space. And then watch people try and cram bags that are clearly not sized as carry on. I am all for enforcing the rules before passengers even reach the gate. There's a reason why the boarding process is at least 1 1/2 times longer than disembarking.

But as long as airlines charge for checked bags but don't enforce the size of carry on, it's going to continue to be an irritant.

----------


## JEK

No, checking is encouraged in NZ/AU and at no cost.

----------


## BBT

> No, checking is encouraged in NZ/AU and at no cost.



Encouraged, I found pretty much required.

----------


## Islander

> No, checking is encouraged in NZ/AU and at no cost.



You don't get it.

Low cost airlines (in EU) make money out of this. As a passenger you have the choice to check you bag for $30+ each or try the gate screening in the hope that you make it through if your bag is oversized or overweighted. If you don't make it through, checking a bag at the gate is a much more expensive dealing ($50-$70+). It's a lottery for the passenger and a money-making exercice for the airline.

And honestly, who cares about NZ/AU? 27 million people all together against 700+ million in Europe....

Not the same kettle of fish.

----------


## JEK

Whatever

----------


## BBT

👍👍👍

----------


## marybeth

I would check everything if there was a better guarantee that my stuff would actually arrive at the airport with me.  And this is not about overpacking.  A lost or delayed bag really has a negative impact on my vacation.

----------


## bto

I would too, MB….I used to prefer carryon, but that was before people got so ornery on the planes about rushing to stash their bags in the overhead or other things that shouldn't be in there.  It is aggravating that the carry ons aren't monitored like they should be and I spent good money to make sure ours were acceptable to regulations.  On a flight from London last fall, we tried to place our very small regulation carry on in the bin above our seat…the English gentleman behind us had claimed that space for his laptop and his leather jacket.  I politely asked if he minded that I move it over so we could get our bags in and he told me NO.  Then proceeded to tell my husband he'd better not touch his stuff.  Then I asked for a flight attendant to step in and she told the man that both items were supposed to be under his seat , not in the overheads bc that was for the bigger bags.  He then made some snide remark about us bringing our (very small) bags on board.  Flying commercial is so not a fun way to travel anymore.  Then again, at least they don't allow smoking in planes anymore, lol.  Remember those days?!

----------


## marybeth

I do remember smoking, in the back of the plane.  LOL, can't believe it now that it was allowed.

Soooo, I guess it could be worse!

----------


## JEK

I remember smoking Cuban cigars on a 747 plane from Amsterdam to Dallas :)

----------


## Islander

> I remember smoking Cuban cigars on a 747 plane from Amsterdam to Dallas :)



Cuban cigar, but texan hat?

----------

